# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Two charged

## Nwicker60

Accused of assault and threats
TWO local men are facing charges of assault  and threatening behaviour.
Roddy  Aitken, 29, from Wick and 23-year-old Martin George Gunn, who lives in  Thurso, made no plea or declaration when they appeared from custody, on  petition, in private, at Wick Sheriff Court today.
Aitken was granted bail but Gunn was remanded - pending further inquiry. Their appearance  follows incidents in Wick between December 14 and 17.

----------

